# Remy's HVH410 ac motor - where used?



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Poking around the interwebs this morning I came across this AC motor:

http://www.remyinc.com/hvh.asp

That actually impresses me... I recall something about a Chevy Tahoe or the like using a rather large, high-voltage AC induction (or PMAC) motor. Might be this one. The inverter design that is in the works here at evnetics will have the option of using 600V or 1200V IGBT modules, so the 1200V (lower current, of course, because of higher voltage drop) version would work well. Dunno how I feel about 600VDC battery packs, though... 

We definitely want to get ahold of one of these motors for testing our prototype inverter so if someone here knows what they are used in - so I can get one from a scrapped vehicle at a local junkyard - that would be awfully tasty.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Tesseract said:


> Poking around the interwebs this morning I came across this AC motor:
> 
> http://www.remyinc.com/hvh.asp


I think on the GM Dual Mode Hybrid systems. Two of them integrated into the transmission, like the Prius, but different


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks for that, maj... looks like the Saturn Vue might have had a GM dual mode hybrid drive at some point, and is a bit cheaper vehicle to start with. Copart doesn't have too many listed, and it's not yet clear to me which are the hybrids and which aren't... at least it's a start on where to look.

Oh, it does appear the motor relies on being bathed in ATF for cooling... that's somewhat of a downer.


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

Future Mercedes Hybrids will use Remy motors

"Amp EVs" uses them in their conversions. 

http://www.ampelectricvehicles.com/

It looks like they have made just a couple of cars so maybe we could get some of them too...?

I think that they are produced in Hungary or in the Czech Republic. 

The specs look great!


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

CroDriver said:


> I think that they are produced in Hungary or in the Czech Republic.


CroDriver,

I don't know where the actual hardware is produced, but REMY is the Remy part of DELCO REMY. Early 1900 Remy brothers produced magnetos and such and were eventualy bought by Delco (I can't remember what the accronym D E L C O stands for).

Jim


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Jimdear2 said:


> ...(I can't remember what the accronym D E L C O stands for).


I always thought it was, "Detroit Electric, Co.," but it's actually, "Dayton Engineering Laboratories, Co." Damn internet makes everyone look like a trivia genius (or a dunce if you don't bother to check Wikipedia first  )


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

the Prius motor is very similar to the more advanced ,newer Remy motor . Remy uses square windings with a slight disadvantage of more back emf at higher rpm's but greater low end power.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

aeroscott said:


> Remy uses square windings with a slight disadvantage of more back emf at higher rpm's but greater low end power.


Are you saying the square cross section of the armature conductor causes more back emf? And that there is more back emf only at higher rpm? And why would more back emf be a disadvantage? 

I don't follow the logic here.

major


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

It's been 3 or 4 months since I raid the data . that was my take on it at that time . Remy site I think .added, more back emf less torque just go to higher voltage pack = big torque at low rpms and more voltage at higher rpms to counter the back emf = more overall power . I just assumed the torque drop off was due to back emf .


----------



## Huub3 (Aug 16, 2009)

CroDriver said:


> Future Mercedes Hybrids will use Remy motors
> 
> "Amp EVs" uses them in their conversions.
> 
> ...


CroDriver,

thanks for this link, and the connection to the Remy Motors. Very interesting indeed (although I am now set on industrial ACIM at this moment).

However (and slightly off topic), I was wondering about the claims of AMP EV.

They state 150 miles of range, and also ca. 4 hours of charging (from 0% to 100%) on 220 V.

Assuming this is the US 30 Amps plug, that makes ca. 6.6 kW power, or ca. 26.4 kWh in 4 hours.

That would equal to 176 W/mile, and this for a "standard" Chevy Equinoxe. For a comparison, this is (much) better than the Tesla numbers, or the numbers of Eric Tischler (who is using a slick VW Passat, so pretty optimal setting).

Seems a bit optimistic, or is this measured at very low speeds? I would like to see range and charging numbers mentioned with speeds in the future.

Just curious about your thought here,


Huub


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

The EV industry is still in it's baby shoes with lots of start-ups that claim things that are physically impossible. AMP seems to be better than the most since they, at least, have a working prototype. The most companies have just a nice looking web site and a PP presentation. I really don't like bombastic media articles like this one:

http://www.treehugger.com/files/2008/07/shelby-supercars-ultimate-aero-ev-electric-car.php

...Most journalists just copy the crap in the press releases without asking questions. 

Unfortunately AMP doesn't give enough information (usable stored energy, weight etc.) so we can't relly know if the range claims are possible. You can never know how they tested it. Maybe they drove constant 30 mph..


----------



## Inkidu (May 7, 2010)

Hello all this is my first post and I have really enjoyed learning about diy

electronic cars over the last few weeks of reading posts. Needless to say

I really want that ev grin. My only "conversion" that I have done so far

was to change from lead acid (B&D lawnmower) to a 8s LiFePO4 15 Ah 

pouch pack. It is a small start but I feel it is in the right direction. 

Learn by doing. 

While I am fairly competent mechanically and electronically, I'm still a newbie. 



One thing that I have been very interested in is getting rid of the trans. in 

a conversion. Specifically the trans. in a RW miata conversion. Could the 

HVH250HT work with the Wavesculptor200?(direct drive)

Several things are pointing me in this direction.

1) trans. are the most expensive complicated things on a car and I would 

love to get rid of them i.e. once the trans. goes that car is junked. IMO

2) I could run 132 small 40Ah cells i.e. only weighs 464lb. Do you get less voltage sag
when you press the pedal with a high voltage pack? i.e. 450v pack 320v line to line RMS ??? 450/sq.rt 2
What kind of amps would this (2100lb) car draw at 70 mph. (320v to motor)?

3) Might be able to replace an approx. 350lb motor with approx. 464lb. of cells
(granted I won't get the best range) I never need to go a 100 miles.

4) Might be able to replace a 80lb trans with a 95lb motor.
Could it fit in the same place? Trying to keep an already well engineered 50/50 weight distribution and have room for the cells under the hood.

5) If I can believe the specs this motors a performer. 
Can 4000 rpm get a 2100lb Miata to 70 mph?(direct drive)


EDIT
I am getting 16.4 mph (with 4.1 rear diff, 22.74 in diameter tire) for every 1000 rpm.(direct drive) 

From what I can extrapolate (graph is for the lower torque motor) you would get over 300nm [email protected]/4000 rpm (probably less i.e. setup max amp draw to some lower c rate)

With the benefit of the final rear gear ratio would this type of power be "enough" and/or efficient (how many amps would this draw?) 320v motor. 

I would assume to a certain extent you could tweak this tire and gear ratio???



6) Like the idea of a SAE bell house standard for a connection point.
Keeps the adapter simple.

7) The company(REMY INT.) seems to be saying all the right things as far as being

"off the shelf" Hopefully this will keep them cheap. ???

There is a million other things I am sure that I haven't taken in to 

consideration (newbie) and it would be at least a year or two before I could even start a

project. I am sure reading more posts will help. 

I am just seeing what might work and what I could afford. 

And like I said getting rid of the trans. I would think could make 

a big difference with a car that could potentially last so long.

Most parts can be replaced and generally are not that expensive if you diy. 

Thanks for any help.

P.S. CroDriver, I had a great great grandfather from a small villiage near

Zagreb. It is nice to see a Croatian person doing so well. Keep up the 

good work.


----------

